# Hello! New here and introducing my horses!



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my horsie herd! Enjoy! 

Racketors Lil' Rascal (Rowdy), 6 yr. old Paint gelding. My endurance/main trail horse, will be doing some showing this summer~











GHA Stormys Moniet (Stormy), 6 yr. old Arabian mare. My trail horse when I am not riding Rowdy.~










Lucky, 6 yr. old QH mare. My dad's trail horse~










Ginger Snap (Ginger), 9 yr. old Quarter Pony mare. Beginners mount, pack horse, my little brother's trail mount, and my use to be my show horse~










Shadow, 3 yr. old Morgen gelding. My moms trail horse.~










Prince, 6 yr. old Grade Pony gelding. My other little brother's trail horse. And family's cart pony~










Sonny, 4 yr. old 1/2 miniature horse 1/2 pony gelding. My cart pony and soon to be show gelding. Also little sister's trail pony. 











Knight Stars Kool Kowboy (Kowboy), yearling miniature horse stud. My show horse, cart horse, and future herd sire~











LB Cherry Twist (Cherry), 16 yr. old miniature horse mare. Bred for a summer 2007 foal. My retired show mare and now a broodmare (she does go to some shows occasionally) and cart horse. She also will be visiting nursing homes, hospitals, and schools this summer~










Fifth Avenue Chucks Trouble (Princess), 14 yr. old miniature horse mare. Retired show horse, now a broodmare. Due to foal in August. May be trained to drive this summer.~










And here is a pic. of the miniature horse stud that Cherry and Princess are bred to for 2007. I use to own him but sold him last fall. He was a 15 yr. old stud and retired show horse.~










Hope you enjoyed viewing my "kids"!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

cuties...Love the ponies!!!


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Love your pics, gee you have a range of horses. Thanks and look forward to more pics. :lol:


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

HEY, those are great!! Do you do endurance? I do!!!


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

Crackrider~ I'm going to start endurance riding this year, I'm working on getting him in good shape again after the winter and then we'll be trailering around to some small endurance rides to get him started, he is the Paint named Rowdy. He is very athletic and LOVES trail riding! He can go on FOREVER and keep a good steady pace throughout the ride. He is a very confident horse who has no problem leaving other horses behind and taking the lead, as a matter of fact he gets very anxious and upset if he isn't the lead horse. So far in the about one and half years I have had him he's handled everything thrown out at him on the trail. From deep water crossings, STEEP NARROW trails (up and down), fallen trees/logs, TIGHT spaces, deer, moose, coyote, etc. He's pretty much encountered it all and is one of our safest trail mounts. I absolutely LOVE him! 

Thanks for all the replies everyone!!! God bless!

p.s. by the way crackrider where do you live???


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww, I just love mini's, their so cute


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

He sounds like he'll be a great endurance horse!! Bold hrses do really well!!! 

I live in Queensland, Australia.


----------

